# Puppies back legs/paws clicking



## ems123 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

Wondering if you can help... I have a 14 week old minature dashchund and have noticed the past couple of days that his back legs click like mad (the type of sound like your clicking your knuckles or something) and wondering if anyone knew what it could be? It happens all the time, when hes playing, walking round, jumping etc.

It doesnt seem to be coming from his hips or knees, more nearer his paws. He doesnt seem to be any any pain at all but the noise goes right through me and now ive noticed it I can hear it all the time! I had a google and came across luxating patellas but it doesnt seem to fit that at all as his knees dont 'pop' and thats all ive managed to come across...

Do you think maybe i have been over walking him? He goes out on average for about 15 mins a day on the lead and is running quite a lot to keep up with our other fully grown dog, do you think hes over doing it? I am not going to take him out for a few days and see if that helps?

Also, he has been crated quite a lot as I work (we have had a puppy visitor) but I have now found a day care that hes going to start going to from Monday so he will be out all day. Do you think it could be because hes in there a lot? 

Look forward to your replies! Thanks!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

It might just be due to growth but if it was me I would take him to the vets and get them to manipulate his legs to make sure they are ok.
TBH I think I must of gone to the vets with all 4 of mine at one time coz of weird clicking/limping/hopping/walking/etc!!!


----------



## ems123 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for your reply... I hope that is the case i'm such a worrier, every little noise I panick! Now i've heard it thats all im listening out for!! I guess it has only just started as its so loud im sure i would have heard it by now..

Also I have had a google of a dogs leg and think its coming from the 'metartasal' area to give people more of an idea of what part is clicking...

I am going to give him a few days before I consider vets as they will charge an absolute fortune and it will most probably be nothing... there is actually a newly qualified vet at the yard i keep my horse at so am going to ask her tomorrow and see what she says... its great knowing a vet for stuff like this!!


----------



## ems123 (Jan 27, 2013)

Can anybody else help? Or have come across a similar problem?


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

You are best of taking to a vet, because "clicking" could be caused by a whole range of things. Also, people on here may have experienced it but i wouldnt take someones word as it could not be the same problem. 

You also dont want it getting worse and causing more problems. And i wouldnt search on google because a whole range of things will come up and self diagnosing is not the best idea. 

Yes a vet may charge a lot but its worth the health of the dog and then at least it will put your mind at rest.


----------

